

Rubyists Should Focus On ChromeOS - zmmz
http://krainboltgreene.heroku.com/log/7

======
rbarooah
What a bizarre piece - no examination whatsoever of what the implications of
the success of ChromeOS might be - just a self-referential exhortation to
blindly put your personal energy into it "because it will be successful".

------
thefreshteapot
Its sort of forward thinking, yet I got to the bottom of it and that... this
also applies to iOs devices.

"json packets" - I like.

